# Thoughts on this Marketing Endeavor?



## MikeBookPro (Sep 9, 2009)

As a way to get my little photography business out there in my local community, I'm doing a little "Free Photo Day" at a local park.  Here's the post on my blog explaining what we're doing.

Effectively, we're going to do 15 minute time slots for families to come to the park, take a handful of shots, etc.  I'm going to edit the best ones, provide a gallery link to the families (individually), and allow them to choose one photo to get a free 8x10 print.  When I send the print to them, I will include information on how they will have the option to purchase other photos, or more prints at my normal a la carte rates.  The envelope will also have business cards, a brochure, etc.  I will also provide a watermarked, low-res version of the photo they chose to allow them to share it via e-mail, Facebook, whatever.

Anyway, I'm hoping that I will be able to get 10-15 families to show up.  My costs for the day are my time (obviously), $2 or so per print, some small signs directing people to the shooting location, and other postage and print costs.  I'd estimate $5-6 per family, not including time.

Thoughts on the benefit of this type of marketing?  I just want to be able to shake hands, and show people something they will enjoy.  Even if it costs me $200-300 to make that happen, plus my time, it seems worthwhile.

Input would be appreciated.


----------



## camz (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike another free marketing tool you might want to exploit is craigslist.  Good luck - sounds like fun.


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 9, 2009)

camz said:


> Mike another free marketing tool you might want to exploit is craigslist.  Good luck - sounds like fun.



I agree!  I posted on there already, and plan to do so every few days until the event.


----------



## dtzitko (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good idea. Although I think you might want to include more than just one 8x10. Maybe a bigger photo, or the best two? If you are only going to be exposed to 10-15 families, I would think you'd really want to wow them, so if it only costs you $5-6 per family, why not give them two photos instead of one or a bigger one. Assume your cost at most would double because of that so instead of spending ~$75, you're spending ~$150. Not too bad I think. Just make sure you get 3-4 really good photos and make them say, well we're getting two for free, let's buy 1 or 2 more.

Great idea though, no matter how you go about doing it.

Also, craigslist was posted above, but Twitter is a GREAT networking resource.


----------



## camz (Sep 9, 2009)

MikeBookPro said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > Mike another free marketing tool you might want to exploit is craigslist. Good luck - sounds like fun.
> ...


 
Man I just came from your blog and boy do move fast! lol we've been building our website for the longest time now, so far how we show most of our work through albums, portfolios and large prints. Good for you guys!

I think you're marketing it just right, your getting the word out at very little cost.  When we usually do these things we also hand outs business cards, discount coupons, album samples, and other give aways.  Recently we've added a photobooth in our package which the clients love because we can print right there on the spot for their guests.  Great marketing tool too b/c you can imprint your logo on the printed pic with a very fast turn around.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

What if 100 families show up?


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 9, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> What if 100 families show up?



I'm doing 15 minute time-slots, so that is doubtful.  If they do, however, I'll send wifey out to pick up pizzas and drinks, and make it an all day affair.  I like marketing concepts that only cost a lot if there is substantial interest.  I'm doing to spend as much as I have to accommodate those that show up.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

Good attitude, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2009)

People, *do not value what they get for free*.

This has been tried repeatedly over the years and it doesn't work very well for the above reason.

But, until you experience it first hand...........and you're already committed.

Afterwards, you might look at the book *Power  Marketing, Selling, and Pricing. *A Business Guide for Wedding and Portrait Photographers. By Mitche Graf.  If nothing else he's very up beat and positive.


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 9, 2009)

KmH said:


> People, *do not value what they get for free*.
> 
> This has been tried repeatedly over the years and it doesn't work very well for the above reason.
> 
> ...



I tend to agree, normally.  However, I kind of view it as a "freemium" promotion.  Meaning, they get something of value for free, and they have the option of purchasing more.  Beyond that, I think there is a good amount of marketing potential with local businesses.  I'm going to pound the pavement Friday to see if I can find a sponsor for drinks, food, cake, etc.  Something to make it a community event.


----------



## camz (Sep 9, 2009)

KmH said:


> People, *do not value what they get for free*.
> 
> This has been tried repeatedly over the years and it doesn't work very well for the above reason.
> 
> ...


 
KMH I think you have a point however marketing and exposure at a very low cost is more geared towards the business visibility especially during start up time. What brought google and yahoo to the top of their game is a free search engine for the common internet user and the word got out.

I believe you're speaking of the value of the product and not the marketing approach and cost of a start up business. IMHO


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/176945-not-enough-free-stuff.html


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 9, 2009)

KmH said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/176945-not-enough-free-stuff.html



Awesome thread!

Part of my thinking is that if I can get some quality images during the day of the promotion, it could be used as kind of a "See what we did with 15 minutes.  Imagine what's possible with (X amount of time)".  Similarly, given the local area (severely upper middle class), I'm hoping some people will end up booking full shoots after the fact.  Kind of a "sneak preview" marketing concept.


----------



## camz (Sep 10, 2009)

KmH said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/176945-not-enough-free-stuff.html


 
I read it and I'm totally with you KMH :thumbup:.  I just believe that devaluing your product and creating visibility(promoting) for your business is different.  When doing this approach I think cost is just being reverted to promos and giveaways instead of direct marketing costs like e.g. advertisements and commercials.

But I hear you tho, I've had people look at us before when we were starting and were wondering why we were charging so cheap with the impression that we had cheap product as well.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think this will devalue your product any more then TFP model shoots or no Sitting Fee Portrait shoots. You are basically offering a premium to entice additional print sales. A lot of photographers indeed do use promotions like this successfully but make sure you lock the web galleries and keep the previews small or they will just swipe them and not buy anything.

One thing I think you may not have considered is permitting.

If you plan to do this in a public park you may need a film permit from your town or counties Film Commission as well as one from the local Parks and Rec. If this is the case then you will also need a business license and a personal liability insurance policy of a Million dollars or more that can issue a certificate of insurance to the public entities. I know this sounds like a bunch of crap but it is the realities of running a legitimate business that is working on public property. You might be able to run under the radar on this but advertising and posting signs in the park will make it more likely that someone with an official title will approach you for your permits.


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 10, 2009)

vegasvisionstudios said:


> I don't think this will devalue your product any more then TFP model shoots or no Sitting Fee Portrait shoots. You are basically offering a premium to entice additional print sales. A lot of photographers indeed do use promotions like this successfully but make sure you lock the web galleries and keep the previews small or they will just swipe them and not buy anything.
> 
> One thing I think you may not have considered is permitting.
> 
> If you plan to do this in a public park you may need a film permit from your town or counties Film Commission as well as one from the local Parks and Rec. If this is the case then you will also need a business license and a personal liability insurance policy of a Million dollars or more that can issue a certificate of insurance to the public entities. I know this sounds like a bunch of crap but it is the realities of running a legitimate business that is working on public property. You might be able to run under the radar on this but advertising and posting signs in the park will make it more likely that someone with an official title will approach you for your permits.



I've already started working on this.  I actually got married in one of the community's parks, so I'm pretty familiar with the permitting process.  I called yesterday to get some information, and the community's insurance policy will cover the event itself (as it did for the wedding), since it's on their grounds.  I am going to go turn in the permit fee today.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 10, 2009)

MikeBookPro said:


> vegasvisionstudios said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this will devalue your product any more then TFP model shoots or no Sitting Fee Portrait shoots. You are basically offering a premium to entice additional print sales. A lot of photographers indeed do use promotions like this successfully but make sure you lock the web galleries and keep the previews small or they will just swipe them and not buy anything.
> ...


 
Wow I need to live in a town that will insure a private business venture on public property for me for just the cost of a permit fee.

Well good luck with it all then, I hope the event works out for you. You wouldn't happen to be like the Son of the Mayor or something would you?


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 10, 2009)

vegasvisionstudios said:


> MikeBookPro said:
> 
> 
> > vegasvisionstudios said:
> ...



LOL, nope.  Apparently the common area insurance policy is part of our association fees that we pay.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Sep 10, 2009)

I know this is a bit late because the info on your day is already "out there".
Noyze is right, you havea good attitude and are doing it instead of thinking about it, well done you.
KmH was a little harsh because the truth often is. People (mostly) will cut and run with the free print, they have nothing to loose anyways.
Maybe next time you could consider this - invest your time, a free sitting etc and then offer a print at a low cost, say $10 with the opp to purchase more online.
Whatever, I wish you the best of luck because I love people who "Do"


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 10, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> I know this is a bit late because the info on your day is already "out there".
> Noyze is right, you havea good attitude and are doing it instead of thinking about it, well done you.
> KmH was a little harsh because the truth often is. People (mostly) will cut and run with the free print, they have nothing to loose anyways.
> Maybe next time you could consider this - invest your time, a free sitting etc and then offer a print at a low cost, say $10 with the opp to purchase more online.
> Whatever, I wish you the best of luck because I love people who "Do"



The reason I chose to give them a free print is because it forces contact after the shoot.  I shoot the photos, edit them, and then send them a gallery to pick a photo from (with ultra-low-res/watermarked photos).  They choose their free one, and when they receive it, they'll get information on how to order more.  If they come do the shoot and then steal the tiny, low-quality proofs because they didn't want to spend the $10, I don't get a chance to show them anything in it's full, beautiful, free 8x10 glory.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 10, 2009)

MikeBookPro said:


> Part of my thinking is that if I can get some quality images during the day of the promotion, it could be used as kind of a "See what we did with 15 minutes.  Imagine what's possible with (X amount of time)".  Similarly, given the local area (severely upper middle class), I'm hoping some people will end up booking full shoots after the fact.  Kind of a "sneak preview" marketing concept.



I like your basic idea. But not this part of it because you are in effect saying this is sub-par product but if you pay I'll do better. Having a couple of fairly well-to-do people in my family, I also don't know that I agree with your hopes for later shoots. Rich people don't get rich by throwing money away. If they get a decent portrait from you on that day, why would they pay you later to get another one they don't need.



vegasvisionstudios said:


> I don't think this will devalue your product any more then TFP model shoots or no Sitting Fee Portrait shoots. You are basically offering a premium to entice additional print sales. A lot of photographers indeed do use promotions like this successfully but make sure you lock the web galleries and keep the previews small or they will just swipe them and not buy anything.
> 
> One thing I think you may not have considered is permitting.
> 
> If you plan to do this in a public park you may need a film permit from your town or counties Film Commission as well as one from the local Parks and Rec. If this is the case then you will also need a business license and a personal liability insurance policy of a Million dollars or more that can issue a certificate of insurance to the public entities. I know this sounds like a bunch of crap but it is the realities of running a legitimate business that is working on public property. You might be able to run under the radar on this but advertising and posting signs in the park will make it more likely that someone with an official title will approach you for your permits.



VegasVision makes a very good point here. Make sure you have all your ducks in a row before you go ahead with this. I recently asked someone on this forum with a similar idea if he had thought of all the details. It turned out he had not and shelved the idea for the time being.

Other than that, good for you for trying to think outside the box. I suggest you check out Jay Conrad Levinson's "Guerilla Marketing." I've had his original book for years and used it quite a bit once upon a time. He has a big website now and I can't vouch for any of his newer books but the original one was a gold mine.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 10, 2009)

MikeBookPro said:


> The reason I chose to give them a free print is because it forces contact after the shoot.



Good idea but make sure they pick them up from your business place. Otherwise, you don't really have contact.


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 10, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> MikeBookPro said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I chose to give them a free print is because it forces contact after the shoot.
> ...



Given the lack of a studio/office, I think I'm now actually going to deliver them.  Bring the 8x10, a contact sheet with other photos, and an order form.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 10, 2009)

MikeBookPro said:


> Given the lack of a studio/office, I think I'm now actually going to deliver them.  Bring the 8x10, a contact sheet with other photos, and an order form.



Same difference. All I meant is make sure the contact is really a contact. A live in person one. :thumbup:


----------



## ScottsdaleImages (Sep 11, 2009)

Free 8x10 sessions are a great marketing idea. I almost worked for a studio in Albany NY and was all they did, and they did it very, very successfully. They offered a free 16x20 to one monthly winner and all the runners-up got a free session and 8x10. They always made money, and their business always grew. Plus this was back in the days of film!!!
Although I have to say the "session in the park" is not an original idea, I heard of it about 20 years ago in a similar forum. It worked then and will certainly work now with digital limiting your exspense.
Just remember to not discount your follow up prices. Keep your regular pricing for those, as you are just giving away a "promotional" 8x10. This will not damage your rep in town. And they will buy extras!! As the old Olan Mills saying went "just get it ni their hands and they will buy" 
Plus they will remember you for the kids and more!!

Good Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## RodeoFotocom (Sep 11, 2009)

I think your idea is fabulous.  You have researched your target client, you have formulated a plan, and ...well...wow!  I am impressed!

Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## puzopia (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good idea. People love the idea of something for free. Good luck!


----------



## ajcstudio (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Just wanted to say its a little off topic but i love the site. Its looks amazing.


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.  For those who are interested, I have 7 mini-sessions booked for the day (so far), out of a total of 24 which are available!


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 12, 2009)

MikeBookPro said:


> Thanks, everyone.  For those who are interested, I have 7 mini-sessions booked for the day (so far), out of a total of 24 which are available!



Make that 10.  3 more since my last post!


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 14, 2009)

Update: 18 spots booked.  Only 6 left, and the promotion is still almost 3 weeks away.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 14, 2009)

3 left.  Pretty amazing response!


----------



## BaileyAllison (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it is an awesome idea! Well thought out, and I cant wait to hear how it goes! How are you advertising it? Craigslist? Anything else?


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 19, 2009)

BaileyAllison said:


> I think it is an awesome idea! Well thought out, and I cant wait to hear how it goes! How are you advertising it? Craigslist? Anything else?



I posted on Craigslist, but I'm pretty sure (based on my web statistics) that the response was minimal.  Facebook yielded a bunch of sign-ups, and a couple local "mom's groups" caught wind of it, which filled up the rest.  Sold out!


----------



## RyanLilly (Sep 23, 2009)

Good for you. Even if you get just a couple clients to book you for another shootitwill have paid off. It might be a good idea to have some items on hand, like a Cooler of bottled water, a box of Klenex, etc. You could also print a batch of buisnes cards with a direction to the gallery.


----------



## msf (Sep 25, 2009)

dtzitko said:


> Sounds like a pretty good idea. Although I think you might want to include more than just one 8x10. Maybe a bigger photo, or the best two? If you are only going to be exposed to 10-15 families, I would think you'd really want to wow them, so if it only costs you $5-6 per family, why not give them two photos instead of one or a bigger one. Assume your cost at most would double because of that so instead of spending ~$75, you're spending ~$150. Not too bad I think. Just make sure you get 3-4 really good photos and make them say, well we're getting two for free, let's buy 1 or 2 more.
> 
> Great idea though, no matter how you go about doing it.
> 
> Also, craigslist was posted above, but Twitter is a GREAT networking resource.



How do you use twitter to network?  I finally joined and been using it a bit, but I have no idea how to find local people.  I can add 1 million people, but what good to me if they are not close enough to hire me for my services?  

Same goes with blogger.  There doesnt seem to be an easy way to find local people with it.  Other sites like xanga allowed me to search by location somewhat.


----------



## MikeBookPro (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, everyone.  Tomorrow is the big day.  If all goes to plan, 18 families will be showing up (we've had a trickle of cancellations since filling up).  We're ready to go (minus a shortage of memory cards, possibly).  I'll keep this thread updated as the results and response from the promotion are more available.


----------



## msf (Oct 7, 2009)

How did it go?  

While im here, heres a facebook question.

I have a personal facebook site.  I read it was a good idea not to mix business with personal stuff, so I dont want to have my photography facebook fan page attached to my personal site.  And as far as I know, you need to have a regular account to activate the fan site.  But your not suppose to have multiple facebook accounts.    Is there a way around this?


----------

